# strange white spots



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

HI

Recently I noticed small white objects in my aquarium. They are mostly on the rocks, which I found on my local beach (Vancouver) and placed in the tank after thoroughly cleaning then. There are also a few of these things on the tank glass. Any idea what they could be? They appeared pretty much overnight a couple of months ago.

My tank has cichlids, tetras, sucker fish, two frogs and 3 different varieties of snail, including a zebra nerite.








They look not unlike these, which apparently ARE snail eggs...

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/mollusks/applesnails/vanegg.jpg


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If I had to guess I would say snail eggs of some kind. I have seen them in my tank but they are never grouped closely like in the link you provided


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Do they change places/moveabout?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are eggs from your Nerite. I had the same thing in one of my tanks.


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

bottles151 said:


> Those are eggs from your Nerite. I had the same thing in one of my tanks.


OK thanks for the info. I wondered about that, as he/she has what appears to be a whitish hole at the back of the shell. Is that where the eggs come out? My Nerite is the only one in the tank. Are these creatures hermaphrodites? Did your eggs hatch?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

The eggs won't hatch, fish don't seem to eat them, and they take a while to go away on their own. You'll need a male to breed them.
I don't believe that's where the eggs come from, sounds like a lack of calcium if there's a whole in the shell I could be mistaken though.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hmm they from a bech ? could be bar nickles lol


----------

